# Police trainee Killed



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

CNN.com




AUSTELL, Georgia (AP) -- A trainee at a state law enforcement academy was accidentally shot and killed by her instructor Tuesday during a classroom exercise, authorities said.

The police trainee was among about 30 students in the seventh week of a state-mandated 10-week training course at the North Central Georgia Law Enforcement Academy.

The recruit was not identified pending notification of relatives. Details of the accident also were not released Tuesday night.

Cobb County Police spokesman Dana Pierce said the veteran instructor was "very traumatized" and had to seek medical attention.

The academy is one of 10 regional training centers for law enforcement officers in Georgia.

How does this happen and why does it always seem to be southern police departments that do it?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess we can consider MPOC Agawam and SPA Framingham as "southern" (Massachusetts) departments.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> I guess we can consider MPOC Agawam and SPA Framingham as "southern" (Massachusetts) departments.


Last time I checked they didn't shoot anyone.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, that's unbelievable and sad. As someone in the academy now, I can't imagine that happening here...My heart goes out to her family!


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

An academy instructor was shot with his own gun during a firearms retention exercise over 10 years ago in Massachusetts. It happens and the instructor was at fault in this case.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just a point, and believe me I don't think in changes how tragic this situation is, but didn't this incident occur back in September? I remember seeing it in the news and on ODMP.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"classroom exercise"
Jeezus! Anybody hear of red guns? What an unnecessary tragedy!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No live ammo in the CLASSROOM!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> No live ammo in the CLASSROOM!


Exactly. This is the reason why all of the "hands-on classes" always say "NO GUNS, AMMO or OC"'. ACCIDENTS happen.


----------

